# RIP Mega Man 1987~2011



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

Mega Man Legends 3 is cancelled.

Fuck you Capcom, Fuck you.


----------



## Larry (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm 2011.

WAT'S MEGA MAN?


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2011)

Larry said:


> Hi, I'm 2011.
> 
> WAT'S MEGA MAN?


 all of my hateeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
MEGAMAN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Well... a lot of the games have been pretty CRAPPY lately, but fuuuudge.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

Larry said:


> WAT'S MEGA MAN?


 The best thing ever.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 18, 2011)

Mega Man was always kind of derpy to begin with, no real loss.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2011)

I... I don't know what to say... I think I need some time alone right now...


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2011)

Should be RIP Capcom.

They axed Ace Attorney, they axed Mega Man EVERYTHING, they're basically... Yeah. Just take a look at the 3DS lineup. Or hell, PS3 vs PS2. Where did all of their games go? Where did Breath of Fire go? Where did Okami go? Viewtiful Joe? Mega Man? Ace Attorney? I mean, these are all acclaimed series. Capcom's ability to "gauge consumer interest" is incredibly bad.

So what are we left with, Capcom? Street Fighter (and its several hundred variations and DLC options), Dead Rising (which is getting pretty old now, at least in my eyes), Resident Evil (which won't fucking die already, even if RE4 was decent), and ... What, Lost Planet?

Why don't they just restructure and rename themselves "Street Fighter, Inc"?

EDIT: I should note that they seem to be taking a strict stance on requiring games to be DLC-capable and also easy to localize. In other words, they're in cash-grab mode.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 18, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Legends_3



> "On July 18th, 2011, it was announced that Mega Man Legends 3 was cancelled because Capcom is retarded."[9]



Haha oh wow they have a citation for it and everything

EDIT: DANG already reverted. http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/918973-719201163640AM


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 18, 2011)

The 3DS continues to not disappoint.  :V


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The 3DS continues to not disappoint.  :V


 Hey, if you like N64 games, Street Fighter and Resident Evil, it's your console of choice. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The 3DS continues to not disappoint.  :V


 We still have Persona


----------



## 00vapour (Jul 19, 2011)

Runefox said:


> They axed Ace Attorney, ...



OBJ-what!?

How could they? That was the only point and click series I have ever enjoyed and it was massively popular with a rabid fanbase. If I recall there was even a play revolving around the game in Japan.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> We still have Persona


 

and that's what matters :3
and no i have never really been into megaman games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> and that's what matters :3
> and no i have never really been into megaman games.


 So horrible


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> So horrible


 
i have done worse...


----------



## lookabout (Jul 19, 2011)

How can they make such a promise only to just break it like... this?!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 19, 2011)

The last Rock Man game I've played was from 2004 and I haven't really heard about any other game in the franchise since then.
They've been seriously dying.

Hopefully they'll continue their RE series, it's much better than Street Fighter(Never changes!!!). DR has it's fun parts, but is only an addition.


As GregaMan(No idea who that is) states - 





> Mega Man is still an important franchise within Capcomâ€™s portfolio and we will continue to pursue opportunities to create new titles in the series.



I can't worry currently, but every Rock Man game is supposed to meet the criteria, dropping off such a series is a reckless move.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2011)

.... well, fuck.
i really wonder whats wrong with capcom lately megaman is one of their most beloved franchises, why would they cancel that? even if the game "didnt meet certain criteria" they still would have made a buttload of money with it...
its no big loss for me since i dont plan to buy a 3DS any time soon but still, its sad to see whats happening to capcom lately :T


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 19, 2011)

Hate me if you want, but i don't see why this is such a big deal.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd be happy if they just kept pumping out the new 8-bit titles for WiiWare.  Never played any of the Legends games; I've always preferred the more retarded old-school Megaman.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hate me if you want, but i don't see why this is such a big deal.


 They canceled a game we've been waiting for many years (10) and now this...


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 19, 2011)

i never played mega man :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> They canceled a game we've been waiting for many years (10) and now this...


 
to be fair though, the game never had a lot of support. the fact that they let the community help out with the developement was a pretty clear sign that they were never really all that confident about MML3 
but still, its quite a bummer that one of the only 3DS games that WASNT A PORT got cancelled.....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2011)

I love how FaF would moan and bitch about Square-Enix making shitty rpgs and not give a care about MML3 being canceled.

You guys are fucking horrible.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I love how FaF would moan and bitch about Square-Enix making shitty rpgs and not give a care about MML3 being canceled.
> 
> You guys are fucking horrible.


 
What are you talking about?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What are you talking about?


 http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/102982-The-Demise-of-Square-Enix


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 19, 2011)

So you're basing a thread made by a guy who has less than 500 posts to apply to the whole of the gaming community here?

In any case I don't see how one thread on Square Enix automatically means someone has to have a strong opinion on Capcom.

Frankly I couldn't care less about MML.  Call me when they want to make a new MMX.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 19, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Frankly I couldn't care less about MML.  Call me when they want to make a new MMX.


 Well that's kind of the point. Capcom feels that there isn't enough interest in MML. Just like there "wasn't enough interest" in Maverick Hunter X despite it being pretty awesome. And there "wasn't enough interest" in Mega Man Universe, either. Quite frankly, with Keiji Inafune gone, Capcom doesn't know what to do with Mega Man. So why should you care about MML being cancelled? Because it's one more death toll for the Mega Man franchise in general.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I love how FaF would moan and bitch about Square-Enix making shitty rpgs and not give a care about MML3 being canceled.
> 
> You guys are fucking horrible.



I don't see how you can be at all surprised at the indifference towards the Mega Man franchise. At this point it is so far past its prime that I'm surprised it doesn't just feature Mega Man dodging potholes on his way to collect a pension check.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 19, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Well that's kind of the point. Capcom feels that there isn't enough interest in MML. Just like there "wasn't enough interest" in Maverick Hunter X despite it being pretty awesome. And there "wasn't enough interest" in Mega Man Universe, either. Quite frankly, with Keiji Inafune gone, Capcom doesn't know what to do with Mega Man. So why should you care about MML being cancelled? Because it's one more death toll for the Mega Man franchise in general.


 
Maverick Hunter X would have done much better IMHO if they didn't release it on PSP and instead had waited and released it through X-Box Marketplace and PSN like they did with Bionic Commando Rearmed.

When you release a remake on a handheld, you're never going to make as much as if you did it on a console.  Just the way I look at it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> So you're basing a thread made by a guy who has less than 500 posts to apply to the whole of the gaming community here?
> 
> In any case I don't see how one thread on Square Enix automatically means someone has to have a strong opinion on Capcom.


I see those topics every so often.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Frankly I couldn't care less about MML.  Call me when they want to make a new MMX.


Ever since Inafune left Capcom, Capcom has canceled this game and Mega Man Universe as well as not putting Mega Man himself in MvC3.

This is the end of Mega Man the franchise itself.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 19, 2011)

...I'm going back to play RE: Outbreak file 2...I still raged when capcom said nope to making a third one just cause of sales of the second one didnt do so well.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I love how FaF would moan and bitch about Square-Enix making shitty rpgs and not give a care about MML3 being canceled.
> 
> You guys are fucking horrible.


 
i really couldnt care less about what SE farts out during the next couple of months. FFXIII-2 will be shit, i dont care about deus ex, i hate ryhthm games and kingdom hearts was a retarded idea to begin with. i had hopes for versus XIII but by the looks of it it will take them at least aother year before they finish it now... you know what their problem is? they always do too much at the same time, they annouce a billion games and wonder why they cant keep the schedule 

i was really looking forward to MML3 even though i dont plan to buy a 3DS yet. capcom could have the edge with that game, one of the only titles that ISNT a port of an old game and fans waited for it for 10 years. heck, people even wanted to BUY a downloadavle BETA for the game in the eshop! XD


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2011)

Fuck Capcom.  (repeat as many times as you feel necessary)

They wouldn't EXIST without Mega Man.  That franchise MADE them, in the days of 8-bit.  What was the rest of their crap? Disney-franchise based shit.

Game companies these days have NO respect for their roots and the players/fans that MADE them as successful as they are.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Fuck Capcom.  (repeat as many times as you feel necessary)
> 
> They wouldn't EXIST without Mega Man.  That franchise MADE them, in the days of 8-bit.  What was the rest of their crap? Disney-franchise based shit.
> 
> Game companies these days have NO respect for their roots and the players/fans that MADE them as successful as they are.


 
You don't honestly think that companies should cling to a series until the end of time, do you?

All series have to end at a certain point. If they don't they just turn into crap.

And frankly, why should the put out a game if they don't think there's enough interest in it to begin with? That's not helping the company, that's hurting it.


----------



## Sar (Jul 19, 2011)

First dobby, Now megaman. :'(


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You don't honestly think that companies should cling to a series until the end of time, do you?



It depends on the series, I suppose.  There were points in the Mega Man series where I thought they had run out of gas (MM5 and 6 were both notably inferior to 4, albeit still enjoyable.  Mega Man X2 was not the strong one in the X series to be sure.  The Battle Network games... I never really found them interesting.) but it's overall a good series with a substantial (at least I thought it was substantial) fan base.  It's extremely formulaic but the formula works.



Xenke said:


> All series have to end at a certain point. If they don't they just turn into crap.



Wish Squeenix would take a fucking hint.



Xenke said:


> And frankly, why should the put out a game if they don't think there's enough interest in it to begin with? That's not helping the company, that's hurting it.


 
Where are their figures? What makes them think this? I don't get it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You don't honestly think that companies should cling to a series until the end of time, do you?


 
Sega thinks that. :V


----------



## Xenke (Jul 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Wish Squeenix would take a fucking hint.



Amen.



> Where are their figures? What makes them think this? I don't get it.


 
Might have accidentally fudged that. I mixed "not meeting company criteria" and the fact that I've only heard the few fans I know say good things almost exclusively about earlier games and never the latter together and got "not enough interest" in my head.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2011)

What I find funny is that a lot of people are treating MML like it's MMX / MM and has had 50 bajillion titles put out about it that've milked it to death.

It hasn't. It's had two games, both on the same console, the most recent of which was released 11 years ago. Three games if you count Misadventures, which doesn't even have any characters named "Megaman" in it (nor any Busters, Cyber Peacocks, or any of the sort), and one cellphone game that was basically released just for shits. That's _it_. It's like someone saying they don't give a shit about Vagrant Story 2 being cancelled because "It's just another Final Fantasy game, let the series die already".


----------



## Zydala (Jul 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They wouldn't EXIST without Mega Man.  That franchise MADE them, in the days of 8-bit.  What was the rest of their crap? Disney-franchise based shit.


 
That might be so but the only two titles that have made nearly as much money as Street Fighter, Resident Evil, Devil May Cry, etc. were Mega Man 2 and 3 back in the 80s/early 90s. They haven't been as big of a series for a long time.

Resident Evil is their biggest selling series with a total 34 million in sales across all games. Mega Man is second, but it has more than TWICE as many titles made and still comes up less than RE. So, honestly, it seems that interest has been waning for a long time. Of the three last megaman titles, one of them didn't hit 200,000 copies sold, and the other (Mega Man 9) seems to have done fairly okay, though the estimates given at first (140,000 sold in a week) were way off according to Capcom. I couldn't get an estimate of MM10. If you want to go back, MegaMan Legends 2 didn't even sell 100,000 copies, even combining the PSP version.

Meanwhile of the past three RE titles (not including Mercenaries 3D of which there are no numbers), two of them hit more than a million sold (almost 1.5 million for a couple) and the other one, RE5, sold over 5 million.


The problem with the arguments from die-hard gamers is two-fold. One, they are the loudest demographic, but they're also one of the smallest. The result is remake after remake after remake to appease those who can't seem to want to care about anything but what they grew up with, instead of risking money on new IP that _should_ be appealing but isn't because it's not something they played when they were 12.

Meanwhile in the 34 year-old casual male gamer demographic, money's pouring in. I just don't see how people could continue to argue for dying ventures when their time is over. It doesn't matter if it's what 'made them' in Nineteen-Eighty-Seven, it's 2011 and it's not the same kids playing anymore.

Resources:
http://www.shacknews.com/article/52832/capcom-releases-lifetime-sales-of
http://kotaku.com/5059057/capcom-ca...e-mm9-sales-pre+emptively-debunks-all-figures
Various Wikipedia articles on the titles, most linking to Capcom for sale numbers


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL, I was gonna post about being pissed off, but nope. I only played MML1. So, I don't know how to feel about that. I liked the game, I hope the 2nd one was good, but I'm not wishing Capcom would collapse like a FUCKING BABY. It's a game, if they decide to make Legends 3, they will. If not, what are you gonna do? Boycott Capcom?

And kingdom hearts had a good fighting system or whatever. I hate turn-based shit, GIMME A CHANCE TO DODGE NNNNG!


----------



## Runefox (Jul 19, 2011)

Zydala: I understand that point of view, but Capcom has recently axed practically all of their IP under the belief that nobody had any interest in it. Almost literally the only IP they have currently active is Street Fighter, Resident Evil and Dead Rising. Comparing against their past IP's and ventures during the PS2 and PS1 generations is extremely telling of the direction the company appears to be headed, which is to say "low-cost development, high-margin sales". Which is fine, but with the very little they have to offer right now, it seems like they won't be able to hold onto that for very long.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 19, 2011)

Attaman said:


> What I find funny is that a lot of people are treating MML like it's MMX / MM and has had 50 bajillion titles put out about it that've milked it to death.


 
The name, "Mega Man", has been milked to death. It's gotten stale. People have gotten tired of all the Mega Man titles, especially considering so many of them are frankly unremarkable. People see "Mega Man" and think "Eh, I've already got 5 of those".

Honestly, Capcom could probably do better if they implemented similar gameplay under a new name.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 19, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Zydala: I understand that point of view, but Capcom has recently axed practically all of their IP under the belief that nobody had any interest in it. Almost literally the only IP they have currently active is Street Fighter, Resident Evil and Dead Rising. Comparing against their past IP's and ventures during the PS2 and PS1 generations is extremely telling of the direction the company appears to be headed, which is to say "low-cost development, high-margin sales". Which is fine, but with the very little they have to offer right now, it seems like they won't be able to hold onto that for very long.


 
I'm not arguing that; obviously they need more of that. But according to previous sales of MM games, I don't think that's the way they want to head either, because even if it's low-budget, it's not high margin, and that's pretty much the point I was trying to make and not go too off-topic. I agree that the industry has changed, economically and interest-wise (apps anyone?) and who knows what's going to happen to the IP they have right now. I personally think that, in general, most all companies need to change their direction, but the market is really not helping them decide. Here we have rumors of a new XBox that can render graphics as great as the _Avatar_ movie, and games that can be in glasses-free 3D on a handheld that can play gamecube-era games at its best, but all the money is in things that are much easier to produce (Angry Birds).

Like I said, I'm not disagreeing with you at all. My original point was more along the line of "Mega Man is not the series it once was and you think it is now". It's not, to them, worth the investment and the numbers back it up.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> The name, "Mega Man", has been milked to death. It's gotten stale. People have gotten tired of all the Mega Man titles, especially considering so many of them are frankly unremarkable. People see "Mega Man" and think "Eh, I've already got 5 of those".
> 
> Honestly, Capcom could probably do better if they implemented similar gameplay under a new name.


 Again, though, this is a wee bit unfair toward the _Legends_ series, because the only similarity between the games is that the main character is named "Megaman", and that they share a continuity / universe. 

And the problem with renaming everything is then people will wonder why they didn't just make a sequel. If you mean swapping out all the characters too... then that defeats much of the point of a MML sequel. The players are interested in MML not for its gameplay mechanics, but cast and story.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't even realize Megaman was still _anything_ since the 90's. Haha.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 19, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Again, though, this is a wee bit unfair toward the _Legends_ series, because the only similarity between the games is that the main character is named "Megaman", and that they share a continuity / universe.



It's unfair from an objective point of view, yes. I'm sure Legends could have continued on it's path of greatness if it had been branded differently from the start. Of course, in that case you run the risk of no one picking up a game with a new set of unknown characters and hurt the chances of there being sequels, but you eliminate the chance of a good idea dying out due to a dated name.



> And the problem with renaming everything is then people will wonder why they didn't just make a sequel. If you mean swapping out all the characters too... then that defeats much of the point of a MML sequel. The players are interested in MML not for its gameplay mechanics, but cast and story.


 
What wrong with having new characters? As long as they are the same quality, do they become less interesting or enjoyable because they aren't tacked on to an aging character?


Y'know, maybe I just see this as a good thing because this was one of several franchises that I seriously think need to die out and their energy rerouted into other things.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's unfair from an objective point of view, yes. I'm sure Legends could have continued on it's path of greatness if it had been branded differently from the start. Of course, in that case you run the risk of no one picking up a game with a new set of unknown characters and hurt the chances of there being sequels, but you eliminate the chance of a good idea dying out due to a dated name.


You could say the same thing about to_* any*_ game.



Xenke said:


> What wrong with having new characters? As long as they are the same quality, do they become less interesting or enjoyable because they aren't tacked on to an aging character?


That would be like the next Zelda game had no Link.



Xenke said:


> Y'know, maybe I just see this as a good thing because this was one of several franchises that I seriously think need to die out and their energy rerouted into other things.


 Said the guy who buys Pokemon games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2011)

i just remembered that the legends series are those weird 3D megaman games and not like the other games in the franchise at all... silly me i totally forgot about that^^
in that case i dont really care all that much  those games were not great at all compared to the other MM games in my opinion. so maybe nothing of value was lost afterall. its only the fact that it could have been one of the first titles that isnt a port... oh well.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> You could say the same thing about to_* any*_ game.



Exactly.

Why is this one different?



> That would be like the next Zelda game had no Link.



On my list. We'll see what new newest incarnation holds, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to stick with "needs to be put down".



> Said the guy who buys Pokemon games.


 
Also on my list.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> That would be like the next Zelda game had no Link.



Hey, that could actually work.



Perverted Impact said:


> Said the guy who buys Pokemon games.


 
If something would come along, beat up Pokemon and take Pokemon's lunch money, and then do a better job of working with the basic premise of catch/train/fight/breed/trade, I'd be all over that.  Until then I'm waiting on Pokemon Rainbow Swirl Version or whatever the fuck.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If something would come along, beat up Pokemon and take Pokemon's lunch money, and then do a better job of working with the basic premise of catch/train/fight/breed/trade, I'd be all over that.  Until then I'm waiting on Pokemon Rainbow Swirl Version or whatever the fuck.


 
I thought the newest incantations were some of the better additions to the series myself. That being said I was never as avid as some people about the series so I don't know how much was "overdone" and old.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Hey, that could actually work.


Fan backlash.




Tycho said:


> If something would come along, beat up Pokemon and take Pokemon's lunch money, and then do a better job of working with the basic premise of catch/train/fight/breed/trade, I'd be all over that.  Until then I'm waiting on Pokemon Rainbow Swirl Version or whatever the fuck.


 Lame.

Give me a SRPG Pokemon game.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fan backlash.


 
They'll get over it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 20, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I thought the newest incantations were some of the better additions to the series myself. That being said I was never as avid as some people about the series so I don't know how much was "overdone" and old.


 sad thing is some of the new things folks see...existed a long time ago to the point most forgot about em.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 20, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I love how FaF would moan and bitch about Square-Enix making shitty rpgs and not give a care about MML3 being canceled.
> 
> You guys are fucking horrible.


 
Because how *dare* we not have your exact mentality about games?

also, didn't Megaman "die" numerous times through the X series, Battle network series, classic series, star force series....


----------



## Attaman (Jul 20, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> also, didn't Megaman "die" numerous times through the X series, Battle network series, classic series, star force series....


 
I think this is less a case of "Megaman Dies" and more "Megaman Legends is pronounced dead, the funeral's started... Megaman Legends gets up, walks about, talks, has some fun, invites the people over for a drink, then gets shot in the head by the doctor who pronounced them dead saying 'Sorry about that, just body spasms'."


----------



## Tycho (Jul 20, 2011)

8-bit said:


> GIMME A CHANCE TO DODGE NNNNG!


 
You are being given a chance to dodge, you just keep rolling 8's when you need to roll a 16 or higher to do so.  Roll imaginary dice better fgt.


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 20, 2011)

Mega man... Never really liked the game to begin with.

But the megaman series has had so many releases over the years, it's bound to come to an end eventually. The original series had like 13 titles, and a total of 100 titles if you consider spin-offs.

Celebrate the success of the series!

The only other titles I'm aware of that has up to 13 main titles would be Resident Evil and sports games.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 20, 2011)

My hopes and dreams of a new Darkstalkers game is starting to diminish. [sobs]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2011)

Capcom Euro says it's YOUR fault.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah well, shit happens. If Capcom makes a certain decision they will sure stick to it.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 20, 2011)

Uh... Okay then.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Uh... Okay then.





Perverted Impact said:


> Capcom Euro says it's YOUR fault.


Did you even read my post?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 21, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Did you even read my post?


I didn't, actually.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank god


----------



## Xenke (Jul 22, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Thank god



Darn, back to square one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 22, 2011)

maybe capcom really did the right thing by pulling the plug on the game... they say the fans didnt show enough support and here is more proof for that:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/100000-Strong-for-Bringing-Back-Mega-Man-Legends-3/149316248475958
they want to gather 100.000 fans to show their support for the game. right now they are at 16.081... if the fans wanted that game and would show their support that number would be higher by now


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> maybe capcom really did the right thing by pulling the plug on the game... they say the fans didnt show enough support and here is more proof for that


That was spoken by some retarded form CoE, He wanted us (The fans) to make MML3 for Capcom (themselves).

Fuckin' lazy.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 22, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Thank god


I wonder if they can actually pull that kind of coup on Capcom and get green-lit for development? A developer who actually wants to develop the game for the love of the game is a developer welcome to do so in my books.


----------



## deishido (Jul 23, 2011)

What was this thread about again? :V

I think it's become more of an argument than a discussion.


... since I'm here..

I believe a lot of old games need to just die, a lot of the new games do too. then that leaves us with nothing.. fuck x.x
Let's try that again. Let's stop making games that are sequels or complete rip-off's of other games. Wait, that again leaves us with nothing.

How about we all just point some fingers and shout!  Yeah, that works. I'm all for that.

(To each his own I suppose. This was a fun thread to read, What's next? :O )


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 23, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> But the megaman series has had so many releases over the years, it's bound to come to an end eventually. The original series had like 13 titles, and a total of 100 titles if you consider spin-offs.



Classic = 25 games 
X = 12 games.  
Legends = 3 games.
Battle network = 15 games.
Zero = 4 games
ZX = 2 games.
Starforce = 3 games.

64 games.

Quit pulling numbers out of your ass. :V


----------



## Runefox (Jul 23, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> But the megaman series has had so many releases over the years, it's bound to come to an end eventually. The original series had like 13 titles, and a total of 100 titles if you consider spin-offs.


*Mario.*


----------



## nfd (Jul 24, 2011)

You're all terrible people.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2011)

nfd said:


> You're all terrible people.









you suck and so did your post.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 24, 2011)

Runefox said:


> *Mario.*



Has no steam left and should be put on the back burner.

Ok, maybe it has a little steam, but not enough to warrant the amount of titles it does.

I don't think Nintendo can completely cut it out, since it _is_ the series that they make flagship titles for all their consoles with, but I would really like to see them only release Mario games when they have a new console for them to bundle it with.

The only games I can think of that I recall a good number of people playing is the Mario Kart series. So I guess they could keep that.

But it's not like I've actually done any research on this, just observation~


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 24, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Has no steam left and should be put on the back burner.
> 
> Ok, maybe it has a little steam, but not enough to warrant the amount of titles it does.
> 
> ...


I JUST WISH THEY WOULD FUCKING STOP WITH THE MARIO PARTIES, the cops are tired of coming by his place due to disturbances of the peace


----------



## Spatel (Jul 24, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I'd be happy if they just kept pumping out the new 8-bit titles for WiiWare.  Never played any of the Legends games; I've always preferred the more retarded old-school Megaman.


They will almost certainly continue the classic 8-bit series. 

If they could bring back 16-bit MMX that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## nfd (Jul 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> you suck and so did your post.



Is that the best you've got? An old as fuck macro from icanhascheezburger.com?  You're just reaffirming my opinion.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 24, 2011)

nfd said:


> Is that the best you've got? An old as fuck macro from icanhascheezburger.com?  You're just reaffirming my opinion.



k.






Satiated?


----------



## nfd (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh kids these days and their having to rely on pictures.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 24, 2011)

nfd said:


> Oh kids these days and their having to rely on pictures.



I would have popped a movie in there, but I didn't feel the circumstances warranted it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 24, 2011)

Spatel said:


> If they could bring back 16-bit MMX that would be icing on the cake.


They wouldn't. 

If they wanted to a new Mega Man X game, It would horrible.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2011)

nfd said:


> Is that the best you've got? An old as fuck macro from icanhascheezburger.com?  You're just reaffirming my opinion.



what the fuck were you expecting, a 5 minute youtube rant vid about how much of a fucking moron you are

I ain't got time for that shit.  shut up and take the macro, you're not a "premium member" or anything

as it is, that woman is probably too good for you, and you may not have a cheeseburger


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2011)

Also, 'premium' members don't really have any more of a right to be a jerk than regular members do.


----------



## nfd (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be a jerk regardless, chumps.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 25, 2011)

nfd said:


> I'll be a jerk regardless, chumps.


then do it over by sofurry where its more effective then


----------



## Rinz (Jul 25, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Has no steam left and should be put on the back burner.
> 
> Ok, maybe it has a little steam, but not enough to warrant the amount of titles it does.
> 
> ...


Really, every time Mario releases a platformer, there's a large amount of people I know that play them. Both New Super Mario Bros Wii and Super Mario Galaxy 2 did _very_ well. It's games where he invades other genres, like sports, that aren't really good. Except fighters. Nintendo can put him in all the fighters they want.


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 26, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Classic = 25 games
> X = 12 games.
> Legends = 3 games.
> Battle network = 15 games.
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mega_Man_games


----------



## Waffles (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey you guys wait
MML3 was cancelled but I found a totally legal computer port of it :3c
http://cutstuff.net/mml3.html
(teehee)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mega_Man_games


I don't know what you're trying to prove? 

 That link works?


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 1, 2011)

And now they've voiced interest in giving 3DS SSFIV:AE. Somebody please make a Capcom Cycle and post it everywhere so they can see how stupid they're becoming...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> And now they've voiced interest in giving 3DS SSFIV:AE. Somebody please make a Capcom Cycle and post it everywhere so they can see how stupid they're becoming...


if-demand-high


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 1, 2011)

I bet $5 that Capcom is working on another Street Fighter II.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I bet $5 that Capcom is working on another Street Fighter II.


Street Fighter II ended in 1995 with Super Turbo.

So no


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Street Fighter II ended in 1995 with Super Turbo.
> 
> So no


HD Remix...


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 1, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Street Fighter II ended in 1995 with Super Turbo.
> 
> So no


edit: Ninja'd

The newest one is Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix.
For PS3/Xbox 360

With the 3DS, They might make Super Street Fighter II Turbo 3D, seeing that they are realeasing a 2nd SFIV for the system.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2011)

SirRob said:


> HD Remix...





Dr. Durr said:


> edit: Ninja'd
> 
> The newest one is Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix.



HD remix is a shitty remake of Super Turbo.

So no.


Dr. Durr said:


> With the 3DS, They might make Super Street Fighter II Turbo 3D, seeing that they are realeasing a 2nd SFIV for the system.


Six button fighters like Street fighter on 3ds is a bad thing, -Maybe- MvC2 or Power Stones could work, But not fucking Street Fighter. 

And if it's only highly demanded.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> HD remix is a shitty remake of Super Turbo.
> 
> So no.


Dude. They're _all_ remakes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Dude. They're _all_ remakes.


*updates.



Waffles said:


> Hey you guys wait
> MML3 was cancelled but I found a totally legal computer port of it :3c
> http://cutstuff.net/mml3.html
> (teehee)


*WHAT POWER!*


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 1, 2011)

And it's really just the 3DO version but less... good.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't know what you're trying to prove?
> 
> That link works?



No, I'm showing you where I got the information from. Not everything is a god damn argument!


----------



## Protoman (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah if it wasn't obvious I'm pretty pissed off about the whole thing.

A series like this shouldn't be left out to dry so quickly.


----------



## Ronin_Kain (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually we Megaman fans are fighting to get MML3 back on track. We have past 40k and are on our way to 50k. We also are nearing 15k on the official devroom group! Megaman fans we need you!

http://www.legends3.com


----------



## Runefox (Aug 13, 2011)

Ronin_Kain said:


> Actually we Megaman fans are fighting to get MML3 back on track. We have past 40k and are on our way to 50k. We also are nearing 15k on the official devroom group! Megaman fans we need you!
> 
> http://www.legends3.com



Because internet petitions have clearly always worked in the past and is likely to sway the opinion of a company that clearly can't see any further than the dollar bill dangling in front of its nose, much less the chasm it's headed for with its nonsensical IP-axing.

The reality of the situation is that Capcom doesn't care, because it's focusing on what's going to make them money right now. That's fine, they have the right to do that. But I also have the right to point at them and laugh as they ride all the way to the bankruptcy office when they finally run out of steam with Resident Evil and Street Fighter with nothing else to fall back on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2011)

Runefox said:


> with nothing else to fall back on.


Vs. games and HD remakes?


----------



## BearlyBen (Aug 14, 2011)

WHAAAATTT??!?!!? I never even heard this was in the works...AND NOW IT WAS CANCELED?!!?

I am a huuuge Megaman fan. My profil pic is Dr. Wily lol. I actually created a Megaman Legends 3 fan story. I wanted to one day flesh it out and give it to Capcom in hopes of making the game. Damn man...This is breaking my heart...


----------

